# timing belt cover stuck 87 mk2 1.8 sohc



## mk2knuckle (Mar 23, 2011)

Tryin to change the valve cover gasket and timing belt but cant get the timing belt cover off took the two nuts off that attach it to the valve cover and loosen up the side bolt on the cover with rubber bushing but it won't come any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

There is a bolt in the center front (toward the fender) of the cover that is usually removed with a hex (Allen) wrench. I have also found them replaced with other fastners. FR


----------



## mk2knuckle (Mar 23, 2011)

I keep turning it but its not coming off still is that bolt pretty long


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

It's a nut, actually - and, no, it's not long; nor is the 'short' end of the stud/bolt that it's screwed onto.
The 'long' end of that stud/bolt, though, is (about 30mm, IIRC.)

What you're probably up against here: 
That Allen-head nut screws onto a double-ended (M6/M8) stud, which secures the front inner timing cover. (It's supposed to be Loctite'd, to prevent this situation from happening.)
When you tried to loosen the nut, it probably broke the stud loose - so, instead of removing the nut from the stud, you're removing the stud from the engine block.
Just keep on turning - it'll come out. If you start to see the bottom end of the timing cover walking away from the engine, that's OK - it's the hex on the stud pushing the timing cover out.

Once you get the timing cover off, separate the nut from the stud. Reinstall the stud into the block, using green or red (small amount, if you use red!) Loctite, and tighten to 30M-N (22 lb-ft.)


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

It is probably stripped. I recall having to pry outward on the head of the fastner with a small pry bar while turning it out to remove it in more than one case. FR


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

cuppie said:


> It's a nut, actually . . . What you're probably up against here:
> That Allen-head nut screws onto a . . . (22 lb-ft.)


Allen head nut?  OK, I come upon a strang fastener every now and again while doing work on cars and other things, but an Allen head nut? Thought is was a typo at first but then you stated it again and again. Would really like to see one of these in action.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That's what I remember it being on my Golf (and, the picture of the 8v covers in my Bentley does support my memory.) 
Wierd? Yep. But, it's VW - what do you expect?


----------



## RandallCunninghamJrIII (Jul 14, 2010)

WaterWheels said:


> Allen head nut?
> Would really like to see one of these in action.


must be a long nut.
long nuts larry 








:laugh:

does it look like this?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Actually it is called a "shouldered nut with socket" and yes it has a six sided Allen wrench socket to drive the nut. What I found funny was the term or use of the term "Allen nut". I mean think about it for a second, a "nut" that is operated with an Allen wrench. Where do the threads sit? What happens when you reach the end of the "nut" and have to keep going, does the wrench push out of the nut or what? An Allen bolt makes sense but an Allen nut just creates strange pictures in my head. 



cuppie said:


> Wierd? Yep. But, it's VW - what do you expect?


That was un called for though, no?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

@ Randall:
Yep. Looks a lot like that - just with a wider head.

@ WaterWheels:
I chose a term that would (I hoped) make sense to the OP. "Allen nut", I figured, would make sense. It's a nut (internal threads), it has an Allen (internal hex) head. So, "Allen nut."  
Mind you, I'm one who has a (sometimes bad) habit of over-explaining things, sometimes to the point of annoying the person who asked me a question. :laugh:

I do stand by the "wierd? yes" statement, though. I've been around them (owning them, and always fixing my own) for more than long enough to say that they do have their own brand of odd. A few years with a '79 Rabbit, a little over a year with an '83 'rocco, a _decade_ with an '87 Golf GT (factory mishmash of parts and systems!), a few years away, and now my 'rocco 16v. 

Truce? eace:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

cuppie said:


> That's what I remember it being on my Golf (and, the picture of the 8v covers in my Bentley does support my memory.)
> Wierd? Yep. But, it's VW - what do you expect?


yea, that shouldered nut should be the original fastener.. and it should attach to a weird ass stud..


----------



## player2 (Feb 20, 2010)

i'm sorry but this is misleading. the allen nut/stud combination that you end up with after the stud comes out of the engine will be holding the upper and lower belt covers together. the best solution i found for removing only the upper cover was to carefully (hammer and screwdriver) expose the 13mm hex portion of the stud just behind the lower belt cover (it's thin plastic). throw a wrench on it and 6mm allen driver on a ratchet on the outside. 'just keep turning' is not the solution. thanks for letting me know it was a nut and stud, though


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

If you need a new one of those ****nuts, send me a PM with your address. I think it is still in the dealer plastic baggie and am pretty sure I know where it is. I have it and don't need it, and you are going to need one. (PS, replace that stud too. I used to cut long bolts to fit, well just slightly longer, cut off the head, chamfer over the edge and turn them in just past finger tight with the double nut technique.)


----------

